# Game Room....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

GR setup.....Yes.....need to clean up those wires.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

How about a list of the goodies! I still play NES and SNES personally.


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice setup. Love the ps4 screen shot  always been a play station fan. Looking at getting an Xbox one soon as well. Would love a list of the equipment also.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

B- one said:


> How about a list of the goodies! I still play NES and SNES personally.


OK. Sony STR-DN840. Polk Audio TSi400 towers. Polk Audio CSiA4 (thought it was a series II...its not) center. Polk Audio TSi100's surrounds. Onkyo bookshelves rear surrounds. Polk Audio PSW10 subwoofers x2.

Toys.....Xbox One COD AW limited edition console. Xbox 360 Halo 4 limited edition console. PS4 Destiny limited edition console. PS3 God of War limited edition console. Directv Genie. Toshiba HD DVD player. Sharp Quattron 70in (my baby).

I will post my Living Room setup in a bit.....thx. :clap:


----------

